# June photo-thread [Big pics!]



## alef (Jun 2, 2007)

Firky's thread last month was a great idea, so let's continue onwards...

Took this yesterday up in north London:
*
Scaffolding*


----------



## wordie (Jun 2, 2007)

Taken this afternoon at an F3 race.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 3, 2007)

Monymusk Garden





Memorial at Corsedarder


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 3, 2007)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Memorial at Corsedarder


I like the composition of this one 

Here's a few I've taken this month, there's some more here.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 3, 2007)

Southampton or somewhere:






All the rest are Cote d'Armor, Brittany:


----------



## cybertect (Jun 3, 2007)

They're lovely, Mauvais


----------



## alef (Jun 3, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> They're lovely, Mauvais



Agreed. The first one is particularly striking -- I love industrial landscapes!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 3, 2007)

mauvais.  rocks.jpg - indeed it does


----------



## mauvais (Jun 3, 2007)

Cheers! I've got some more from my holidays to share but I haven't done em yet and I don't want to hog the thread


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 3, 2007)

1 & 3 are great images, mauvis.


----------



## girasol (Jun 3, 2007)

Yesterday:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Yesterday:




Very nice.

Mauvais is to Pshopped for my liking.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 3, 2007)

I hate lily beetles. Kill them. Kill them all.


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 4, 2007)

*a*

photo


----------



## Skim (Jun 5, 2007)

At Sainsbury's today...






I like the repeating patterns of trolleys and circles.

Shopping's my latest photo subject. I'm going snapping in Wandsworth shopping centre tomorrow


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 5, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Mauvais is to Pshopped for my liking.



I was going to ask how much photoshopping went into those pics.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 5, 2007)

Only levels, though on one per colour, then mostly curves and dust removal. Not a lot.


----------



## Hyb (Jun 5, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Only levels, though on one per colour, then mostly curves and dust removal. Not a lot.


I really like the last one. The sky's brilliant. However there's something a bit distracting about the water, especially bottom left.

Have you done much sharpening? It could be that it's too crisp.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 5, 2007)

Probably - I did some 'smart sharpen' after I resized em down, and I thought at the time i hadn't got it quite right. Something else was wrong first like the resize method. Meh, I don't know, I was sleepy


----------



## zenie (Jun 6, 2007)

sorry about the other thread 

Ermm yeh G8....






I'm thinking crop it more and tweak levels?

from here


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> from here



All looks a bit 'let them demo so long as they don't do it seriously' to me.


It's time to bring back firebombs and stuff as far as I'm concerned. Big ones. Big ones that look good on photos and actually cause damage.

In 20 years time there will be a festival called G8. It will costs £500 to buy a ticket for, but you'll have to present a valid passport to get a ticket. You'll have fun at the festival then you'll go home and work to pay for the money you borrowed to pay for the ticket.

Then you'll accept submission for another year.


...................... 

WTF


----------



## zenie (Jun 6, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> All looks a bit 'let them demo so long as they don't do it seriously' to me.
> 
> 
> It's time to bring back firebombs and stuff as far as I'm concerned. Big ones. Big ones that look good on photos and actually cause damage.
> ...



ermm ok...

any advice on the photos then Stanley?


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 6, 2007)

*oxford*

street


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 6, 2007)

*london*

bridge


----------



## Groucho (Jun 6, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> At Sainsbury's today...



Is a great photo!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 7, 2007)

Zenie

Re: that picture of the girl that you posted.  I had a play with it in Photoshop Elements.  A bit of tweaking of Levels lightened it.  Then Using Colour Variations with a bit of _decrease blue_ and some _increase green_ made a very great difference.  The mud in the foreground turns out to be grass.  Cropping is up to you, of course but I tried it and thought it improved the picture.


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## zenie (Jun 7, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Zenie
> 
> Re: that picture of the girl that you posted.  I had a play with it in Photoshop Elements.  A bit of tweaking of Levels lightened it.  Then Using Colour Variations with a bit of _decrease blue_ and some _increase green_ made a very great difference.  The mud in the foreground turns out to be grass.  Cropping is up to you, of course but I tried it and thought it improved the picture.




Cheers 

I havent had chance to play on photoshop with them at all so just put them up.

I'm looking forward to it and I'll try that ta 

Good work Firky


----------



## Firky (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## indigo4 (Jun 9, 2007)

*oh i like that one*

gosh im liking all your ones...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> At Sainsbury's today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this photo Skim... has that lady got a hat on or just really weirdly styled hair?


----------



## mauvais (Jun 9, 2007)

Lightbulb/sticker on the window, innit. I was confused by that until I looked again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2007)

Ah, so it is 

I _really_ wanted it to be her hair style


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2007)

Taken this afternoon at the Green Festival in Newcastle.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 9, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ah, so it is
> 
> I _really_ wanted it to be her hair style



That's only because you have spent 2 hours trying to do your hair in the same style isn't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2007)

busted


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 11, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Taken this afternoon at the Green Festival in Newcastle.


Here's a few more taken last night:


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2007)

*Damsonfly*

Took this in my garden on Saturday morning. There are loads of them mating round the pond at the moment


----------



## Skim (Jun 11, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Really like this photo Skim... has that lady got a hat on or just really weirdly styled hair?




Thanks... yeah, I didn't notice the hair thing for a while, then realised it looks like Bjork hair


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 11, 2007)

*thats fking fantastic*

dragonfly one.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## vipper (Jun 12, 2007)

A fossil dinosaur wot I found on the Jurrasic coast:


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 12, 2007)

Never mind global warming, watch out for the giant rabbits.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 12, 2007)

Bright eyes, burning like fire...


----------



## danski (Jun 12, 2007)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> Never mind global warming, watch out for the giant rabbits.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 13, 2007)

Forest of Birse:








Hollow tree & recently vacated Owl's nest, Birse:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 13, 2007)

Crap touristy type photo:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0998.jpg?t=1181695948


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2007)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Hollow tree & recently vacated Owl's nest, Birse:


I like that second one.


Here's a couple taken at York this afternoon:


----------



## big eejit (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice one neon. Great contrast between the two pics there with the dark / black linking them both.

How do you display them as links back to the flickr page - assuming the Advanced controls are working, which they don't seem to be at the moment.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 15, 2007)

*Too nice to talk to:*





Skanking to The Beat at last weekend's vegan festival in Brizzle.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 15, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> *Too nice to talk to:*
> 
> [URL="i couldn't cope with two of her on the same page][/URL]
> 
> Skanking to The Beat at last weekend's vegan festival in Brizzle.


I could eat a whole vegan


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.esnips.com/doc/acf237d9-a98c-4378-9c83-0be8fcd8fe5d/DSCF5235

Out of it's shell

We're running a catch and release so far with these bastards but they are costing me a lot of beer and I'm running out of places to relocate them to. The way it's going i'll be eating more of these than runner beans


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2007)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0984.jpg?t=1181971750

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0967.jpg?t=1181971812


----------



## madamv (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sandbanks Kite Surfers this afternoon*

lucky devils

more
more


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Nice one neon. Great contrast between the two pics there with the dark / black linking them both.
> 
> How do you display them as links back to the flickr page - assuming the Advanced controls are working, which they don't seem to be at the moment.


Thanks 

I just copy the URL of the image and Flickr page and use the tags below without the spaces.

[ url=http://flickr.com/photos/craigallan/548142427/][ img]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1058/548142427_f32fdd45ee.jpg[/img ][/url ]

You need to take the ?v=0 bit off the image url for it to work.


----------



## Chorlton (Jun 17, 2007)

Appleby Horse fair


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 17, 2007)

*waiting for a*

train


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 17, 2007)

*lots of*

waiting at trainstations


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 17, 2007)

*my mate*

looking as dour as normal


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 17, 2007)

*in fact after a hour and a half on the train with me*

he had to lie down and pretend he was dead so that i would leave him alone..


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 17, 2007)

Whitby, Last weekend.


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 17, 2007)

*train journey to salisbury was slightly marred*

by the fact that the four cans of scrumpy jack we bought for the journey smelt suspiciously of wee, and tasted downright wrong....we couldn't even bare drinking it so i had to fill my time taking photos of the scenery and screaming with delight at being outside london, much to the annoyance of the boring business men working away on their laptops...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2007)

*my breakfast*


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 18, 2007)

*eeeeeek im not sure that looks so appetising...*

yesterday i had the most amazing bagel, poached egg, salmon and hollandaise sauce in the white horse....fk me it was the best thing i have ever eaten and it was only like £3.70 to boot....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2007)

tasted great and it was home cooked to boot.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2007)

Taken from the train near Berwick on my way up to Edinburgh on Friday morning.


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 18, 2007)

*still never found the stones it would seem*

i did love them though but my mate just said, "is that it, they are bollocks and right next to the A road, what a pile of tosh, lets go drink some mead!"

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/sky1.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/DSC_0213copy.jpg

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/32.jpg


----------



## moose (Jun 18, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Whitby, Last weekend.


Oooh, we normally park the campervan just behind that fairground ride.


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 18, 2007)

*oh i did actually get to see the stones*

thank god, my memory is all of a blur that day...

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/DSC_0240copy.jpg


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 18, 2007)

Going Home.



And, in full:

http://www.freewebtown.com/johncolley/WhatHappenedLastNight/index.htm


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 19, 2007)

*loving all those stanley my man...fabulous.*

just one more from me and i need to get sleep else im going to be more useless at work than i was today and christ i was bad...

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/41.jpg


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 19, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> just one more from me and i need to get sleep else im going to be more useless at work than i was today and christ i was bad...
> 
> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Stonehenge/41.jpg




You like your moody skies don't you? Where have they hidden Stone Henge


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 19, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Oooh, we normally park the campervan just behind that fairground ride.



I had to park mine by the Co-op - Whitby was crawling!

Lovely drive back to Sheffield through the wolds though - with a stop off in Rudston.


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 20, 2007)

*I don't think much weeding got done*

just the usual drinking

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/A General Day/2.jpg


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 20, 2007)

*Greeeeeeeen*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Going Home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Dick van Dyke in that one picture?


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 20, 2007)

*oval*

nearly got run over taking this one ..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> nearly got run over taking this one ..



Stop trying to do Cartier-Bresson.


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 20, 2007)

*im not entirely sure who that is...*

and besides who the fuck are you to tell me what to do anyway, my dad.... ?


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 20, 2007)

*that's it...*

after that last comment i won't be putting photos up so none of you will have to suffer my shit photos pretending to be someone im not and have never even heard of..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> after that last comment i won't be putting photos up so none of you will have to suffer my shit photos pretending to be someone im not and have never even heard of..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> and besides who the fuck are you to tell me what to do anyway, my dad.... ?



I'd send you a pm about this, but your box is full, innit?


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 20, 2007)

*i always did like that second one*

i'll admit.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Taken today.

My Dad had one in them in the old days. Anlger<?


----------



## pogofish (Jun 21, 2007)

Ford Anglia. (Shudder!)


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 22, 2007)

105E with Rostyle wheels (cringes... lots!)


----------



## sovietpop (Jun 22, 2007)

Taken yesterday, the evening of the longest day.


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 23, 2007)

*charlie wanted*

lightening....


----------



## bmd (Jun 24, 2007)

.


----------



## bmd (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## bmd (Jun 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2007)

*rainy day 1*




			
				Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Stop trying to do Cartier-Bresson.



you really are acting like a dick aren't you JC2?

meanwhile, here's a mere trifle....


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't you just love it when (so called) photoghraphers critisicise other people's work and their own work is bordering on the wrong side of shite!  

Here's what I got pissed on last night...


----------



## pogofish (Jun 25, 2007)

A rather wet afternoon in Angus:


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's one from this month

http://www.paulrussell.info/june07/june07fs/D6804.html

Not much chance to get out so far this month, what with the crap weather.


----------



## selamlar (Jun 25, 2007)

I know its not straight! Thats because bloody pilgrims kept jostling me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 25, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> you really are acting like a dick aren't you JC2?
> ]



Indigo and I don't have a problem; what's your concern?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 25, 2007)

Constance Spry


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 25, 2007)

Mme Alfred Carriere


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 25, 2007)

Mme Hardy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Indigo and I don't have a problem; what's your concern?



Nope, no problem is there Johnny? Oh, remind me, what was it that followed directly on from your inciteful critique?  




			
				indigo4 said:
			
		

> and besides who the fuck are you to tell me what to do anyway, my dad.... ?






			
				indigo4 said:
			
		

> after that last comment i won't be putting photos up so none of you will have to suffer my shit photos pretending to be someone im not and have never even heard of..


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 25, 2007)

I like pretty flowers ...


----------



## Gromit (Jun 25, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Indigo and I don't have a problem; what's your concern?



Yeah no probelm aside from the fact you made her feel like not getting involved any more and she practically left the boards. You have a strange definition of no problem.

p.s. I liked the pic that you critisised and I don't care what did or did not influence it. 
Do we tell bands off for being influenced by other bands? We don't, so why do it with other aspects of art?
In this case though it wasn't an influence merely co-incidence.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2007)

So anyway ...


... spent all day inside yesterday lamenting sunny weather, playing around with my SX-70 polaroid camera (which I nearly broke  ):


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2007)

And then a couple from today (because the weather is even worse, but I have itchy photo-taking fingers):




(i entered that into the June photy comp too)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 25, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Nope, no problem is there Johnny? Oh, remind me, what was it that followed directly on from your inciteful critique?



What actually happened is that indigo and I had a discussion about photography in pms.

I'll agree that my comment came across more heavy handed than I meant it to. Maybe I should have used a smilie, maybe this one  

In any event, I think the two of us worked it out, and I expect that indigo will continue to post pics. I hope so, since I think indigo has a good eye, one of the better ones of those who post pics on the boards.

And as far as the Cartier Bresson comment goes, any photographer who unknowingly recreates in part, one of the masterpieces of photography, obviously has oodles of talent and imagination.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2007)

Good.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2007)

A couple from Berwick on Sunday:









There's a few more on my Flickr


----------



## dada (Jun 27, 2007)

*big pics from DMZ*

don't take photos beyond the yellow line






otherwise you'd get into big trouble like this woman here






how stupid she can be.


----------



## Skim (Jun 28, 2007)

I love those new pics, Vintage Paw – your style has really grown on me. The subtlety of colour and texture really works  

I haven't been out snapping much... was hoping to take loads at Glastonbury, but found it pretty difficult to find much energy for photography when I was spending so much time just trying to survive the weather.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 28, 2007)

drink my juice baby


----------



## Firky (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll have to go out with my camera, lost my mojo for it this month.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 28, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> nearly got run over taking this one ..



I really like that


----------



## mauvais (Jun 28, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> So anyway ...
> 
> 
> ... spent all day inside yesterday lamenting sunny weather, playing around with my SX-70 polaroid camera (which I nearly broke  ):
> ...


With stuff like this & also your username I imagine you to live in some different little world where everything looks like it was made by a children's book illustrator or something. Like the Borrowers, I guess. I hope you do else it will be a huge disappointment


----------



## Firky (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I love her username.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 28, 2007)

mauvais - I do   (in my head at least) (oh, and how on earth am I suppose to pronounce your username? In my head you are mavis  )

thank you firkles


----------



## Nina (Jun 28, 2007)

From me jollies last weekend.

Weymouth.


----------



## Nina (Jun 28, 2007)

LOL about Mavis


----------



## Firky (Jun 28, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> From me jollies last weekend.
> 
> Weymouth.



I really like that, but its not the same summer I have experience. Rain, rain and rain with lots of mud at Glastonbury.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 28, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> mauvais - I do   (in my head at least) (oh, and how on earth am I suppose to pronounce your username? In my head you are mavis  )
> 
> thank you firkles


Aces! Tis French for whatever you want it to be. I choose 'wrongun'. Anyway. Moe-vays. But I've come to accept alternatives


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Aces! Tis French for whatever you want it to be. I choose 'wrongun'. Anyway. Moe-vays. But I've come to accept alternatives



Then for me it is French for Mavis


----------



## baffled (Jun 29, 2007)

Posted this on the Glastonbury thread but thought I'd pimp it here too.

Vivitar Ultra Wide and Slim







As stated on the other thread, I waited ages for him to come down the tracks and then my missus strolled into frame, I have cropped her out best I could but wanted to keep the tower in.

VintagePaw, great shots as usual.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> Posted this on the Glastonbury thread but thought I'd pimp it here too.
> 
> Vivitar Ultra Wide and Slim
> 
> ...



God that's brilliant! Makes me want to actually finish the roll I've got in mine. You can really feel the extra wide rah! included in that little crappy lens 

And thank you


----------



## baffled (Jun 29, 2007)

Cheers, they are indeed fantastic little things.

I meant to bring my Holga too but forgot to order some film and only had 1 roll of HP5 so didn't bother


----------



## danski (Jun 29, 2007)

out front the other night....





could've entered into the comp, only i stepped out the front door and walked across the road, but it did look like this through the window!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 29, 2007)

^  nice place to live will a view like that


----------



## danski (Jun 29, 2007)

it is, but can get very boring also


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 30, 2007)

*vintage paw*

your photos are simply amazing - love em.....


----------



## alef (Jun 30, 2007)

Went to the Horniman museum today:


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 1, 2007)

Took this on Saturday, my fave shot of the day...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Took this on Saturday, my fave shot of the day...


What was going on there?


Took this one yesterday while waiting for a train home from Manchester.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 1, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> What was going on there?



It's just an airsoft game down at a nearby disused power station. Great fun taking photo's down there.


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 1, 2007)

*neon...*

love that one, did you like lie on the floor and get trampled on all in the name of art...that's taking to another level imo....love it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> love that one, did you like lie on the floor and get trampled on all in the name of art...that's taking to another level imo....love it.


I'm not that dedicated  

I was just sitting on the floor in a quiet spot and put the camera on the ground to take the photos.

I also took this one, but I don't like it as much.


----------



## baffled (Jul 1, 2007)

When stuck indoors......






ETA: just realised that this is Junes thread, doh


----------



## interpol (Jul 2, 2007)

Took this pic in June on my allotment...[URL="http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4835/poppy1uv4.jpg"]>>>Here<<< [/URL]   [URL="http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/9706/foxglovesb5.jpg"]>>>And<<<[/URL]


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, I'm feeling very chuffed with myself.

A picture of Zurich Main Station with a picture of mine in it that went up yesterday.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 2, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Then for me it is French for Mavis



Vintage Paw - Cowboy speak for 'Old Dad'.  

Love your photo's by the way, but then I usually do


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 2, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm feeling very chuffed with myself.
> 
> A picture of Zurich Main Station with a picture of mine in it that went up yesterday.




Excellent  

But, everyone is ignoring it


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Excellent
> 
> But, everyone is ignoring it



I know!!
Even I missed it when I cycled through the station yesterday morning


----------



## Forkboy (Jul 2, 2007)

Just winging it..

Some shots from Pride on June 30th..






















They're still works in progress, but you get the idea..


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 2, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm feeling very chuffed with myself.
> 
> A picture of Zurich Main Station with a picture of mine in it that went up yesterday.



Can't you get the picture above featured in some public place now - picture within picture kinda thing???  

Well done mate btw


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Pie -1*

thats wicked..you must be well chuffed....i feel like taking a flight, missing work tomorrow, going to the station with a loudspeaker and shouting at the passers by, "look at the picture, look at it goddam u...."!....hahaha


----------



## Firky (Jul 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm feeling very chuffed with myself.
> 
> A picture of Zurich Main Station with a picture of mine in it that went up yesterday.



Goodstuff 

I once had the pleasure of seeing one of my designs hung in Waterloo station and Southsea, think the only person who recognised it was tribal_princess


----------



## Firky (Jul 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I know!!
> Even I missed it when I cycled through the station yesterday morning



Did you do a double take?


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 4, 2007)

doh, that didn't work (


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 4, 2007)

Taken on a trip back to the Westcounty


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 4, 2007)

Weymouth.


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Weymouth.



That is very like the one Nina posted, I like them both.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 4, 2007)

Forkboy said:
			
		

>



Where can i get that umbrella from as i really like it? /end derail


----------

